# MISC | Is Photography of Trains Illegal in your Country?



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I took photos of trains, subways, etc in around 40 countries and the only time when security told me to stop was in Washington's Union Station.

I never even had a problem in countries where it's officially prohibited such as Egypt.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I think it might fair if there is a person photos of something unusual like trackside electric substations or emergency exits, or maybe the security guard's booths. 

But taking pictures of the train or public areas, how could that be possibly a threat? this is something I never understood, how photography could be a security risk.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

A summary of the different attidudes is here: http://www.trainweb.org/railphot/Regulations.htm


----------

